# 220kg deadlift!!!



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

yes! 220kg deadlift!!1 fank fcuk! vid to come!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

corbuk said:


> yes! 220kg deadlift!!1 fank fcuk! vid to come!


whats youre stats mate 220kg isnt that much for a dead imo.. depending on stats of course


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

think he;s only 17 mate


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> whats youre stats mate 220kg isnt that much for a dead imo.. depending on stats of course


it might be for him mate...5 plates is good going for anyone imo!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

TOBE said:


> it might be for him mate...5 plates is good going for anyone imo!


 thats why i said depending on stats mate


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

5 plates a side is pretty decent. If he is 17 its more than decent.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah he is 17. Im 18 and hes far ahead of me with that so good going


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Well it sounds a lot to me - That's like lifting 4 of me!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

here's vid





 sorry bout it being upside down or w/e


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

corbuk said:


> here's vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a good lift 

Try not to hitch with your back though, I don't think that would pass in a competition because the bar stops moving just before you hitch it to get it up the last part

Still great for 17 though


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

nice one mate. im going for 220 soon. 200 is my 1RM at the moment.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Good work mate! 220Kg is a lot of weight, regardless of what anyone says :thumb:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

fukin juicer! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

using straps?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats fantastic for anybody

especially 17-18

super impressed mate


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice one, great stuff!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good stuff Corbuk mate.

How much you weigh?

Looks like a massive lift for a lad your age/weight.

What are your other lifts like? Might be worth looking to compete.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

220 is a great lift mate - I should know I just got mine


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done mate!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

wow mate, keep it up! im jelous


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

flash b*****d. well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

awesome mate well done! Keep up the good work. Only 60kg and i'll be level peggin lol!....................quite a way off eh?

Bri.


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

GHS said:


> Good stuff Corbuk mate.
> 
> How much you weigh?
> 
> ...


bench is 110 or 120 i think

squat 170 i think

just dont go entering any tested comps.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

amazing lift mate, over twice my pb!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Animal. Huge lift, beats me by a country mile and I've got 2 years on you.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice man, very good 

your big 17 lmao

i still look 14 ffs and im 20 in july >,


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

great lift


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

Good strength , youtube mark riptoe on stance for the deadlift will help you lift even more :thumbup1:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Trenzyme said:


> whats youre stats mate 220kg isnt that much for a dead imo.. depending on stats of course


eh!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Should be doing 250 with all the juice in ya. That's what I can do NattY!!! PMSL


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome lift pal, very impressive strength. I pulled a new PB on sunday 210kg but the 5 plates aside is the goal. Keep it going


----------

